# Finaly Got to Get out and fish



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Blur that background some more, that’s my favorite “spot”...haha
Nice report!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Blur that background some more, that’s my favorite “spot”...haha
> Nice report!


Dude Zephyr Cove sucks now. All the fish have been run out by the airboaters and the oyster dredges.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

I've always wanted to try to make it to Zephyr, but the trees and other crap scare me to death


----------

